# Any Ringneck Dove Rescues in San Diego?



## Jenna Close (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi all, I am looking to adopt a female ringneck dove as a companion for my 2 year old rescued male. I would prefer to adopt another rescue bird. I'm having trouble finding places in the San Diego area...can anyone send me some recommendations?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Check palomacy's facebook page. They rescue and adopt out doves and pigeons everywhere. Also have you tried craigslist? Good luck!


----------



## Jenna Close (Oct 1, 2017)

Thanks! I've been in touch with Palomacy and will ask on their FB. Will try Craigslist as well.


----------

